# Lange with T-Shirt and shorts?



## EllipticEquations (Dec 21, 2020)

Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot. 

The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...

So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Upload some photos, we'll evaluate. Sometimes it is enough to change the strap ...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...
> 
> So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


This goes beyond first world problems...


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Lange with anything you want.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Wear what you want wherever you are and if anyone says anything tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

Sounds like you need another watch…


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

You bet. I’ve seen Patek’s with complications worn with shorts and a t. I don’t think high-end watches require formal attire.


----------



## 617 (Nov 3, 2021)

Put it on a NATO or Perlon and you'll be good


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure how the Saxonia DOESN'T work with casual clothes. I personally feel like ANY watch works with casual, and there are few rules I personally follow when pairing a watch with formal. (No NATO, and I'm not about to try to combine something obnoxious like an Invicta Russian Diver with a suit...)


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

It depends on the shorts. I think a Lange watch would go well with German Army Camo shorts.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

This thread was highly misinterpreted by me.

I always thought this dial design looked like a T-Shirt to me


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...
> 
> So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


you could buy more than one watch?


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...
> 
> So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


The owner wears the watch. 

It was fairly straightforward with a Bergeon to remove the strap and mix it up. I’ve done the Lange Saxonia thin with casual shirt, shorts and Birkenstocks. I don’t see why not. Just get straps with quick release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broke Dad (Nov 4, 2020)

It's probably the leather strap that is making it feel somewhat out of place for you.

That being said, I agree with all the others who say wear what you want and forget what anybody else thinks.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Lange with T-Shirt and shorts?

Uhhhhh...yeah. It's your watch. Wear it however you want to. I wouldn't because when it's t-shirt and shorts time, it may turn into beer drinking and "watch this" time, and I wouldn't want to screw up a nice watch. But, you do you.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Authorities will be alerted and the next time you have the watch confiscated. 

Either that or nobody cares. 

Which seems more reasonable?


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

If only there was another watch that would work with shorts...


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Not trying to sound like to much of a jerk with this comment, but...

I had a saxonia thin autowinder for a short period of time. Never ended up bonding with it because every time I looked at it I was immediately reminded of a MVMT design. 

Lots of people wear MVMT watches with shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...
> 
> So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


You can wear whatever you like with any watch!!! There are no rules! Enjoy your Lange!!!


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome. However, it does not seem to fit well with my T-shirt/ polo+ shorts style...On the few days when I put on a proper shirt, the watch does look better...
> 
> So, for friends on this forum who have more experience with Lange, any suggestions? I guess I could put on a shirt everyday, but that seems a lot of work (not sure if it is worth it, even for a Lange)...Also it does not seem so easy to switch the strap on the Saxonia as the lugs are not drilled...


Brother, just get a tuxedo t-shirt and call it day.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: If James Bond can wear a dive watch with a tuxedo, you can wear a dress watch with shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

weisscomposer said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: If James Bond can wear a dive watch with a tuxedo, you can wear a dress watch with shorts and a t-shirt.


And I’ll say it again, none of you are James Bond or even Bond-adjacent.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I don’t buy the “wear what you want” argument as some combinations work better than others.

An elegant, thin dress watch on a shiny leather or croc strap is bound to look a little odd with a T-shirt and shorts. However, bump up to a polo and long pants that are not of the cargo variety, swap to a suede strap and yeah… now you’re on to something.


----------



## Emphasis (Sep 19, 2020)

A nylon, canvas, or sailcloth strap change usually does a good job of dressing down a watch. Google searching may show other people have already done it for a particular watch.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

It's all in your head. No one else cares. Get comfortable with doing it, or get a G-Shock if you can't get comfortable with it. I wear my Saxonia Annual Calendar with anything. What watch I wear is dictated by what activities I may be doing rather than what I'm wearing. Won't wear the Lange if I'm going to be picking up a shovel or a hammer...


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

Try dressing down your watch with a different strap. I like crown and buckle chevron straps a lot. Then make sure your polo shorts and shoes are sharp and I think it will come together.


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

I dressed down a JLC Master Date with a black leather strap with white stitching. Does wonders.

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. a few decades aback and that watch wouldn’t be a “dress watch”. It would be a watch to be worn in any situation.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Should be fine, as long as you have the shorts on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI5-dwilcL0/










.
.
.

Nuff said. Do it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I even do it with slippers


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

I like complications in my watches. As many knows, most ALS are manual winding. So instead of resetting the watch(es) all the time, I take them with me everywhere, and wear them while I do and wear everything. Never thought twice. More then a few times I have seen many Asian tycoons (due to hot weather in Asia) wearing even much more sacred top end watches while wearing shorts and/or nothing at all.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Buddhabelly said:


> More then a few times I have seen many Asian tycoons (due to hot weather in Asia) wearing even much more sacred top end watches while wearing shorts and/*or nothing at all.*


You must travel in interesting circles



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm owner of Saxonia Thin WG 37mm too. I don't wear long or short sleeve shirt and pants for work. I have been wearing the watch with high quality tshirt/polo tee and jeans and sometimes bermudas shorts. I don't feel the watch is out of place at all. I feel that this watch is versatile.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

GrouchoM said:


> You must travel in interesting circles
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Hot spring and bath houses, indeed, lol…


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

EllipticEquations said:


> Long story short, I purchased Saxonia Thin (WG, 37mm) earlier this year, and have been enjoying it a lot.


If I could afford a Lange, I'd wear it everyday with any outfit!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> And I’ll say it again, none of you are James Bond or even Bond-adjacent.


Or are they???









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Send me the ALS, and I'll provide the appropriate tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## duck2h (Jun 16, 2015)

sanfong said:


> I'm owner of Saxonia Thin WG 37mm too. I don't wear long or short sleeve shirt and pants for work. I have been wearing the watch with high quality tshirt/polo tee and jeans and sometimes bermudas shorts. I don't feel the watch is out of place at all. I feel that this watch is versatile.


I'm finding it harder to do this with the RG model.


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

duck2h said:


> I'm finding it harder to do this with the RG model.


You can pull it off. Break your boundaries.


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

duck2h said:


> I'm finding it harder to do this with the RG model.


Do a strap change, works wonders.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Medusa said:


> It depends on the shorts. I think a Lange watch would go well with German Army Camo shorts.
> View attachment 16596719


I don't think anything would go well with that outfit. On the other hand, nothing could make it worse either.


----------

